# GTi-R B13 Running Rich HELP!



## Epic_SE-R (Oct 9, 2005)

B13 Harness, GTi-R ECU, MAF, O2, resistor pack. adjustable fuel pressure regulator, set at 38 psi (vacuum plugged in). vacuum is usually at 17-18 psi, but when it's cold usually 12-13 psi. Thermal intake gasket, FMIC.

-No codes 55
-I had the injectors cleaned and leak tested.
-cleaned the MAF (with MAF cleaner)
-I was told it COULD be the O2 sensor (but I want to make sure before the Nissan Dealership rapes me)

The Idle screw is set all the way down (what is up with that?)

I have spent countless hours searching the forums and still have no idea what is the problem (other than its running rich)
Please Help, I have been trying to figure this out for a long time now,
Thanks


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

It could be, but you never showed us the data readout after the car warmed-up.
Your O2 sensor will not respond very well until the car warms-up (normal), but after your exhaust is warm enough, you O2 sensor will cycle rapidly between lean and rich. Look at your read-out for the O2 sensor once your engine is at normal temperature and post back.


----------



## Epic_SE-R (Oct 9, 2005)

Right before I took that video I drove it across town. The O2 readout always looks like that no matter how warm I get it. It is usually reading over 1 v at Idle

What about the idle screw been down all the way?

I have also noticed that the idle vacuum will drop a little bit every once and a while,
Don't think it's related, but I am interested as to why.

Thanks.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

The voltage of your O2 sensor is supposed to cycle rapidly at operating temperature. Double check with a real voltmeter at the O2 sensor directly, but I think you've found the cause.
As for the idle screw being all the way in, you can adjust the idle if needed. Maybe once the O2 sensor is working properly you'll find the idle RPMs are way too high or too low.


----------

